# PNOZ Kontaktvervielfältigung



## daudel (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand einen Tip geben. Habe 2 PNOZ XV3. 
Dadurch dass ich in meiner Anlage sehr viele Not-Ausschalter habe mit großer Leitungslänge habe ich zwei PNOZ Geräte eingesetzt. 
Die Sichherheitsschliesserkontakte aller PNOZ gehen in Reihe zur Abschaltung der Hardware im Schaltschrank. Wenn ich nun einen Not-Aus betätige geht ein PNOZ aus, das zweite bleibt an.
Reicht das von der Sicherheit aus? Oder gibt es irgendeine Sonderschaltung ohne dass ich die zwei PNOZ gegenseitig verriegele und dann kann ich keines der beiden wieder starten?


----------



## Tommi (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

kommt drauf an, wie Du das mit dem Quittieren machst. Sonst hört sich das erstmal
nicht verboten an.
Voraussetzung, daß der PL in Ordnung ist.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
eine Sicherheitsfunktion beginnt am Sensor (Not- Taster) und endet am Aktor (Schütze FU oder sonstiges).
Da du die Sicherheitskontakte der PNOZ in Reihe geschaltet hast wirkt sich  ein Fehler des anderen PNOZ nicht aus. Also wäre in der SF Berechnung Not-Taster, 1x Pnoz, Aktoren.
Manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss so gestaltete werden das der Bediener auch den Bereich des Rückstellens überblicken kann. 
Alles weitere kann man nur bewerten wenn der erforderlich Performancelevel und der Hardwareaufbau bekannt ist.


----------



## stepfl (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Da du die zwei PNOZ in reihe geschalten hast dürfte es eigentlich kein problem sein. Aber wie lang sind deine Leitungen das du befürchtest ein PNOZ reicht nicht??


----------



## daudel (26 Februar 2012)

In einem Pilz Datenblatt war mal der Wert von ca. 500 Ohm Kabellänge, dieser Wert wird durch die vielen Not-Aus weit überschritten.


----------

